# GH and Blood Sugar Levels



## metsfan4life (Nov 18, 2019)

Hey Gents and Ladies

I had run GH several years ago, but was running it at 8iu/day - shot my sugars thru the roof so I discontinued it. I know some diabetics (I am type 1 diabetic) do not have an issue while running GH, but appears I do. So recently started running 4iu/day - 2AM 2MidDay around lifting, and sugars are fine during the day but at night, goes thru the roof. It'll be 170ish before bed and I'll just go on and end up shooting 10iu insulin (100 carbs worth) and eat some greek yogurt (7 carbs total) and sugars are 250+ till about 7am. I know GH effects the insulin resistance along with creating Neoglucogenesis in the liver which is my thought to this.

Any thoughts on adding Metformin at a lower dose? appears standard is around 500mg/day so thinking purchasing some 250mg from Reliable RX to cut the dose in half to avoid low sugars. Metformin is around in assistance with Neoglucogenesis so wondering if anyone has some input or thoughts on this?

No worries on low blood sugar, I am used to that, especially when running DNP. Which I also thought about running 200mg/day to see if that helped with the additional sugar elevation. 200mg/day does not give negative side effects for me - starts the kick in around 400mg/day.

TIA!


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 18, 2019)

looks weird b/c posted from another forum i had cross posted to attempt as much info as possible. also same post is below:

ok here is just an example - from last night

around 730 --> dinner, approx 15-25 carbs. sugar was 135, shot 5iu (50 carbs worth)
around 1045 --> before bed, fat free greek yogurt and 1/2 scoop casein. approx 15 carbs. sugar was 255. shot 15iu (150 carbs worth)
around 1am --> had to pee and felt the sugar high in my nasal area. sugar was 350. shot another 15iu, no food
530am --> normal wake up time but im on PTO so checked it, sugar was 298. shot another 10iu, no food
730am --> breakfast, 40 carbs, 2iuGH. sugar was 195.

note: for the insulin, i use a sliding scale of starting at 2iu for anything 200 and over and for every 50 above, its another unit. so technically on the 255 it would be 3iu no food. the 350 should be 5iu no food, etc.


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 18, 2019)

Picked up some berberine as appears to be some good feedback in comparison to metformin. figure try that route before going Rx stuff. anyone ever use this?


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey man, just saw this thread while researching hgh.
Yes I take berberine and its one thing that actually works badass.
2000 mg will drop my sugar from 400 to about 150 in an hour or so.

What is your experience with it?


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 24, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Hey man, just saw this thread while researching hgh.
> Yes I take berberine and its one thing that actually works badass.
> 2000 mg will drop my sugar from 400 to about 150 in an hour or so.
> 
> What is your experience with it?



I did find the berberine to be quite helpful, however it absolutely wrecked my intestines. it was able to maintain my sugar for the most part but i was shitting a brick, literally. free goer, never constipated at all regardless of what i eat or dont eat... berberine legit dried me up so bad i refrained from going b/c it cut me, i swear. 

anyways... i was able to pick up some Metformin thru a different locations. I started just splitting the cap (500mg) into 2 - 1 morning and 1 at night after eating. 500/day was really too low. so i've been playing with it and what I've found is while running the GH 5 on 2 off (M-F), i will not take the metformin on Monday, adjust and see how the sugars are on Tuesday, if the resistance keeps my sugar high, i will start 2 pills a day and run thru Friday and then the weekends are pretty normal since no GH spikes. today is Tuesday and sugars have maintained around 120 so thats a-ok wit me... so shall see how it turns out tomorrow. 

Need to figure out how to talk to the Dr about getting metformin ontop of my insulin Rx. all i can really think is just tell him i really dnt like the idea of taking 80-120iu of slin a day as that is just horribly bad on the body. 

but basically.. ther berberine does help, my body just simply could not take it. wish it could cuz just buy it straight off amazon. tho it can add up


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for the update.
Everyone is different, for me metformin makes me constantly hungry. I could do 8000 calories a day so I stopped it.
Just something to keep in mind


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 24, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Everyone is different, for me metformin makes me constantly hungry. I could do 8000 calories a day so I stopped it.
> Just something to keep in mind




good point. i was reading that and was like no wonder im hungry. but really only been on the metformin off and on for a few now. but i was hungry as a mofo about 4-5 months ago, non stop. waking up at 2am sick to my stomach gotta eat hungry...and then again at 430. literally eating bushels of apples and heads of cauliflower to help


----------



## The Tater (Dec 26, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> I did find the berberine to be quite helpful, however it absolutely wrecked my intestines. it was able to maintain my sugar for the most part but i was shitting a brick, literally. free goer, never constipated at all regardless of what i eat or dont eat... berberine legit dried me up so bad i refrained from going b/c it cut me, i swear.
> 
> anyways... i was able to pick up some Metformin thru a different locations. I started just splitting the cap (500mg) into 2 - 1 morning and 1 at night after eating. 500/day was really too low. so i've been playing with it and what I've found is while running the GH 5 on 2 off (M-F), i will not take the metformin on Monday, adjust and see how the sugars are on Tuesday, if the resistance keeps my sugar high, i will start 2 pills a day and run thru Friday and then the weekends are pretty normal since no GH spikes. today is Tuesday and sugars have maintained around 120 so thats a-ok wit me... so shall see how it turns out tomorrow.
> 
> ...



i was taking glipizide at one point and that shit would bottom my blood sugar out hard. I have been looking to give Berberine a try to help with the spikes in lieu of glipizide. I currently take 1000mg/day of metformin and it controls my type 2 ok and keeps me around 110-130 without the 10mg of glipizide. Good luck and hopefully your doc will work with you on that.


----------



## PFM (Dec 26, 2019)

I know a lot of guys having blood sugar issues running GH.  Time tells all.  On another note: I am running 20mgs Tbol/ day and 30mgs NPP E3D.  Libido great,  staying power great,  zero sides and look full.  So much for the days I believed in stupid mgs and the lie YOU HAVE TO RUN TEST.  Bullshit!

Not a misprint.  70mgs of NPP a week.

I'll probably be impeached by a panel of steroid professors.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 27, 2019)

The Tater said:


> i was taking glipizide at one point and that shit would bottom my blood sugar out hard. I have been looking to give Berberine a try to help with the spikes in lieu of glipizide. I currently take 1000mg/day of metformin and it controls my type 2 ok and keeps me around 110-130 without the 10mg of glipizide. Good luck and hopefully your doc will work with you on that.




yeah someone i know runs glip as he started out with that when he became Type2...bottom him out immediately and scared the shit out of him. the berberine is great, i just cant handle it.  M-W this week was aok. thursday stayed in the 200-250 with 2 pills and today has been 250ish and thats 2 pills. maybe ill start 0 on Monday and then take 1 pill Tuesday and then begin a schedule 


PFM said:


> I know a lot of guys having blood sugar issues running GH.  Time tells all.  On another note: I am running 20mgs Tbol/ day and 30mgs NPP E3D.  Libido great,  staying power great,  zero sides and look full.  So much for the days I believed in stupid mgs and the lie YOU HAVE TO RUN TEST.  Bullshit!
> 
> Not a misprint.  70mgs of NPP a week.
> 
> I'll probably be impeached by a panel of steroid professors.



yea I think i remember talking to you forever ago regarding the sugars with GH...this was a while back ago, like forever ago lolz. some people a ok with it and some it just wrecks. trying to find that borderline. 

haha yeah you might be but hey, if its working for you, then cant really say too much


----------

